# Honda eu 7000 is won’t start



## 626steve (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a Honda generator EU 7000is that doesn’t start .. I tried the pull start and still no go I jump start it with a batty charger and it runs but as soon as the the cables come off it shuts off is it the stator or bad battery... thanks


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Sounds like a bad battery. Have it tested or just get a new one.
If you have a volt meter check the voltage.
It should read 12.3 or better. 12.3 is only 70% charged.


----------



## edden (Mar 9, 2021)

626steve said:


> I have a Honda generator EU 7000is that doesn’t start .. I tried the pull start and still no go I jump start it with a batty charger and it runs but as soon as the the cables come off it shuts off is it the stator or bad battery... thanks


I had the same thing happen last week (same generator) & the battery had failed. It (the battery) charged and voltage tested fine, but couldn't turn the gen over. Hooked it up to a load tester & it failed. The guy at the battery store said the 4 years I got out of the battery was pretty good. New battery fixed the problem.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Keep a battery maintainer on the battery all the time and they'll last a long time...








OptiMate 4 Dual Program - OptiMate


The OptiMate 4 Dual Program is the most energy efficient ‘1 Amp’ charger for high performance vehicles in the world! Shop now on our website!




optimate1.com


----------



## 626steve (Mar 8, 2021)

So I just replaced the battery and nothing happens no lights nothing... what’s going on ?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

626steve said:


> So I just replaced the battery and nothing happens no lights nothing... what’s going on ?


*+ = + & - = - ? *


626steve said:


> I jump start it with a batty charger


*Maybe zapped something with too many amps? Did you check the fuses right above the battery?







*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the battery with a load tester, did you fill the battery with acid yet?
some come as dry charged only. the electrolyte needs to be added on some kits then charged for a day.

make sure on the red and black to the right terms on the battery as well.


----------

